# Moving to Barcelona to work?



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

I want to relocate to Barcelona from the U.K to work in a call centre, has anyone been accepted for a work visa in a similar job position?
I find the post brexit situation quite confusing, can I move there in search of work or do I need a job before I move?
I have funds to support myself for around a year, but obviously would want to start working as soon as possible.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you are UK national you will need a work Visa before moving. If the job you apply for says they will arrange a Visa then it's fine however I would have thought a job like a call centre is unlikely to be willing to go to all that trouble although who knows. Having money unfortunately wont get you a work Visa. You might get a ( retirement) Visa but then you cant work. Only thing you can do is talk with any potential employer first to see if they will basically sponsor you.


----------



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

kaipa said:


> If you are UK national you will need a work Visa before moving. If the job you apply for says they will arrange a Visa then it's fine however I would have thought a job like a call centre is unlikely to be willing to go to all that trouble although who knows. Having money unfortunately wont get you a work Visa. You might get a ( retirement) Visa but then you cant work. Only thing you can do is talk with any potential employer first to see if they will basically sponsor you.


Thank you for your response. Do you think I would be accepted for a work visa if I applied for one before moving for a job like a sales representative at a call centre? Or does it just change depending on circumstances etc. I am still in shock that the U.K has actually left the E.U!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Josephine01 said:


> Thank you for your response. Do you think I would be accepted for a work visa if I applied for one before moving for a job like a sales representative at a call centre? Or does it just change depending on circumstances etc. I am still in shock that the U.K has actually left the E.U!


The company has to apply for the work visa, specifically for you, specifically for the specific job - you can't apply in advance.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

My first job was in a call centre in Madrid. A requirement of the recruitment was that the employee must be a native English speaker. The company laos had native French and of course Spanish speakers in call centres in the same building.
If this company still operates the same business model they will probably be applying for visas for their newer recruits sooner or later, unless they decide to set up the UK call centre elsewhere of course....


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Josephine01 said:


> Thank you for your response. Do you think I would be accepted for a work visa if I applied for one before moving for a job like a sales representative at a call centre? Or does it just change depending on circumstances etc. I am still in shock that the U.K has actually left the E.U!


I'm not sure you've understood, there is no visa which will permit you to come to Spain and look for a job.


----------



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

Overandout said:


> My first job was in a call centre in Madrid. A requirement of the recruitment was that the employee must be a native English speaker. The company laos had native French and of course Spanish speakers in call centres in the same building.
> If this company still operates the same business model they will probably be applying for visas for their newer recruits sooner or later, unless they decide to set up the UK call centre elsewhere of course....


What is this little quote about at the end of your comment "No, Spain doe snot need your money"?
Am i missing something, or is this meant to be rude?


----------



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

MataMata said:


> I'm not sure you've understood, there is no visa which will permit you to come to Spain and look for a job.


No but what if I find a job while within my 90 day travel limit? Which I am allowed as it is called a schengen visa.


----------



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> The company has to apply for the work visa, specifically for you, specifically for the specific job - you can't apply in advance.


I have found a job that doesn't apply for the visa for me, they said I will need to sort that myself. I have also read from quite a few places that I can apply for a work visa before I enter Spain?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Josephine01 said:


> What is this little quote about at the end of your comment "No, Spain doe snot need your money"?
> Am i missing something, or is this meant to be rude?


It's my signature, in all my posts. Not directed at you.
It's just a jibe at the self-righteous British who think that Spain should not be applying the EU-wide rules to the British after Brexit. You'd be amazed how many British people think that Spain's economy would whittle to nothing without the British expat "wealth". These are, of course, mainly people who live in enclaves (posh word for ghettos) who forget that there are 48 million Spanish people living here too!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The thing is it isnt a blank work Visa. You have to have a sponsor saying they need you and can't find anyone ( EU national)to do the job. Then you apply from the UK using the documents etc your employer has filled out.. In other words it isnt simply a case of you getting a Visa. It has to relate to a specific job and be vouched for. My advice is contact a company that is recruiting and ask them. If they need native speakers they very well may be expecting to apply for visas.


----------



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

Overandout said:


> It's my signature, in all my posts. Not directed at you.
> It's just a jibe at the self-righteous British who think that Spain should not be applying the EU-wide rules to the British after Brexit. You'd be amazed how many British people think that Spain's economy would whittle to nothing without the British expat "wealth". These are, of course, mainly people who live in enclaves (posh word for ghettos) who forget that there are 48 million Spanish people living here too!


Fair enough, I'm not going to pretend I understand what it's like for the Spanish. Although imagine how depressing it is living in the country where those people come from! I don't mean economically, England is not tough, but culturally it's a scum hole. I'm just trying to get out! All the best.


----------



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

kaipa said:


> The thing is it isnt a blank work Visa. You have to have a sponsor saying they need you and can't find anyone ( EU national)to do the job. Then you apply from the UK using the documents etc your employer has filled out.. In other words it isnt simply a case of you getting a Visa. It has to relate to a specific job and be vouched for. My advice is contact a company that is recruiting and ask them. If they need native speakers they very well may be expecting to apply for visas.


Great, I was just wondering if I could look for a job while using my 90 day allowed travel period. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Josephine01 said:


> I have found a job that doesn't apply for the visa for me, they said I will need to sort that myself. I have also read from quite a few places that I can apply for a work visa before I enter Spain?


Here's the Spanish Consulate, which is where you apply for visas. All the possible visas are listed, along with how to apply for one. 






Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Josephine01 said:


> Great, I was just wondering if I could look for a job while using my 90 day allowed travel period. Thanks


You can look for a job. But you cannot remain in Spain while the visa application is in process.


----------



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> You can look for a job. But you cannot remain in Spain while the visa application is in process.


Thank you for the help.
So if I was offered a job, do you know roughly how long the visa application process would take, as they want me to start almost immediately.
Many thanks.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Josephine01 said:


> Great, I was just wondering if I could look for a job while using my 90 day allowed travel period. Thanks


Perhaps you remember reading about the recent case of an Italian woman who was taken to an immigration detention centre in the UK after arriving at an airport because she was coming to the UK for a job interview. That is actually permitted under the Withdrawal Agreement, but the rules were wrongly applied by Border Control. It's the same for those from the UK seeking employment in an EU member state - you would be allowed to visit to have an interview, but must then return to the UK and the employer then has to apply for a work visa for you before you could move there to live and work.


----------



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

Lynn R said:


> Perhaps you remember reading about the recent case of an Italian woman who was taken to an immigration detention centre in the UK after arriving at an airport because she was coming to the UK for a job interview. That is actually permitted under the Withdrawal Agreement, but the rules were wrongly applied by Border Control. It's the same for those from the UK seeking employment in an EU member state - you would be allowed to visit to have an interview, but must then return to the UK and the employer then has to apply for a work visa for you before you could move there to live and work.


Thanks, I mean that is quite an extreme example. She was not arriving for a job interview, she was arriving as an au-pair.
I agree that is absolutely outrageous though, the world can be quite disgusting at times. What I meant is I know I am allowed to visit Spain for 90 days with a schengen visa as a tourist. So if I applied for a 90 day tourist visa and was then offered a job can I take it?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Josephine01 said:


> Thanks, I mean that is quite an extreme example. She was not arriving for a job interview, she was arriving as an au-pair.
> I agree that is absolutely outrageous though, the world can be quite disgusting at times. What I meant is I know I am allowed to visit Spain for 90 days with a schengen visa as a tourist. So if I applied for a 90 day tourist visa and was then offered a job can I take it?


No, as has been said, if offered a job you would need to return to the UK and then the employer has to apply for the work visa, not the individual. They have to demonstrate that no EU citizen was able/available to fill the post.

PS Actually no, from reading the information on the London consulate website (link given in xabiachica's post) regarding work visas, the employer must first obtain a work authorisation permit for the individual, which must then be submitted by the individual with a visa application, plus a copy of the employment contract.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Josephine01 said:


> What I meant is I know I am allowed to visit Spain for 90 days with a schengen visa as a tourist. So if I applied for a 90 day tourist visa and was then offered a job can I take it?


You can't start working. Once you have been offered a job, you have to return to the UK and, with the help of your Spanish employer, apply for a work visa from there.

The problem is, that work visas/work permits are generally issued for highly skilled shortage occupations. I don't see how a call centre job would qualify for this.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

Josephine01 said:


> I want to relocate to Barcelona from the U.K to work in a call centre, ...


I think that this is a lot more difficult than you seem to be thinking, at least since Brexit.

It takes a lot of time and money and red-tape for a company to sponsor you for a work visa. Maybe it's different in Spain, but I tend to think of call center jobs as pretty low-level, unskilled jobs. Jobs that have visa assistance tend to be highly skilled, high paying jobs, where it is easier for the company to show the Spanish government that they can't find a qualified person in Spain, or the EU. Depending on the level of English needed, I'd guess that they have a lot of people already in Spain and the EU with which they could fill those jobs.

If I were you, I'd do some research, looking to English speaking jobs in Spain that offer visa sponsorship. If you find one, reach out to them. Since we're in the middle of the apocalypse, they might just do phone interviews. But I wouldn't want to go to Spain looking for those rare jobs that will sponsor a visa - I'd want a line on at least a few before I went. 

I don't think there would be any advantage to going there just to search for a job - I don't know what you would find that you couldn't find at home, using the internet.

But I'm certainly no expert...


----------



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

Lynn R said:


> No, as has been said, if offered a job you would need to return to the UK and then the employer has to apply for the work visa, not the individual. They have to demonstrate that no EU citizen was able/available to fill the post.
> 
> PS Actually no, from reading the information on the London consulate website (link given in xabiachica's post) regarding work visas, the employer must first obtain a work authorisation permit for the individual, which must then be submitted by the individual with a visa application, plus a copy of the employment contract.


Thanks for the reply. The reason I was confused was because I have been offered a job from a large tele communications employer in Spain and they have offered me a start date in the first week of July even though they know I'm currently still in England? 
Thanks anyway though.


----------



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

ksjazzguitar said:


> I think that this is a lot more difficult than you seem to be thinking, at least since Brexit.
> 
> It takes a lot of time and money and red-tape for a company to sponsor you for a work visa. Maybe it's different in Spain, but I tend to think of call center jobs as pretty low-level, unskilled jobs. Jobs that have visa assistance tend to be highly skilled, high paying jobs, where it is easier for the company to show the Spanish government that they can't find a qualified person in Spain, or the EU. Depending on the level of English needed, I'd guess that they have a lot of people already in Spain and the EU with which they could fill those jobs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I know call centre jobs aren't actually high skilled, but Sales and IT is mentioned on the list of job shortages in Spain. So is tourism and that doesn't always mean the job is actually high skilled. Like in England we list fruit pickers as a skill shortage and so on. But yes I didn't actually realise it was this complicated. I think I am just coming to terms that my country has actually left the E.U!


----------



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

ALKB said:


> You can't start working. Once you have been offered a job, you have to return to the UK and, with the help of your Spanish employer, apply for a work visa from there.
> 
> The problem is, that work visas/work permits are generally issued for highly skilled shortage occupations. I don't see how a call centre job would qualify for this.


Thanks for the information, I know that IT, Sales and Tourism are listed on the job shortage list for Spain and that Sales is considered highly skilled. When we all know sales and tourism are not always highly skilled.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Josephine01 said:


> Thanks for the reply. The reason I was confused was because I have been offered a job from a large tele communications employer in Spain and they have offered me a start date in the first week of July even though they know I'm currently still in England?
> Thanks anyway though.


There is no chance whatsoever of being able to start a legitimate job in Spain in the first week of July, if they are not offering a contract and applying for a visa on your behalf it's likely a scam and they're expecting you to work illegally.

Are you absolutely sure the job is actually in Spain, call centres can operate from any country!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

MataMata said:


> There is no chance whatsoever of being able to start a legitimate job in Spain in the first week of July, if they are not offering a contract and applying for a visa on your behalf it's likely a scam and they're expecting you to work illegally.
> 
> Are you absolutely sure the job is actually in Spain, call centres can operate from any country!


Without a visa, would a third country national even be able to obtain a social security number in Spain? Don't know for sure, but I doubt it.

Without one of those, the individual would have no health coverage in Spain.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

Josephine01 said:


> ...but Sales and IT is mentioned on the list of job shortages in Spain. So is tourism and that doesn't always mean the job is actually high skilled.


I think you're missing the point.

We have to be careful with how we read things and to not look at them from a procrustean angle. I can sympathize - when I was looking for a way to get to Spain, I tried to twist everything I read around in a way that gave me hope.

First of all, IT is a highly skilled job, needing years of training and experience. When they talk about sales, I assume they mean people with years of experience selling in a particular industry, not someone selling mobile phones in a kiosk in a mall. The fact that some sales jobs are not particularly skilled does not mean that that is what they are looking for - I assume it would be rejected, even if you could find a company to sponsor for it. I don't see tourism listed anywhere, but I imagine there are some seasonal jobs - that and sales also might be because they need English speakers, etc.

As a rule of thumb, if they can easily get someone in Spain or the EU to do it, they have to. Not only do they have to, but it is soooooo much easier for them to do that, so why would they go to the effort and expense to bring in someone else from outside the EU? Spain has 13% unemployment, so any job that can be done by any unskilled entry level job will be easily filled by a native, if not another member of the EU. Unfortunately for you, post Brexit, you're at the back of the line, just like us Americans. Being able to speak English well may be a slight advantage, but I don't know if there are any jobs where that is the only skill you'd need - there are a lot of people in Spain (and the EU) that speak decent English.

I know it is frustrating. There may be a solution. But the sooner you disabuse yourself of fruitless strategies, the sooner you have hope of finding a good strategy.

I might spend some time reading various blogs, etc for background information. I might spend some time googling "spain english speaking job visa sponsorship" and things like that. I would do similar searches on job boards. You might also check out ESL jobs and programs.


----------



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

ksjazzguitar said:


> I think you're missing the point.
> 
> We have to be careful with how we read things and to not look at them from a procrustean angle. I can sympathize - when I was looking for a way to get to Spain, I tried to twist everything I read around in a way that gave me hope.
> 
> ...


Thanks but I was just looking for some help, with maybe a little positivity. I never said IT wasn't a highly skilled job, I'm not stupid. There are jobs that all countries look for that aren't actually high skilled they just call them that to satisfy people who have a problem with foreign workers. There are some call centre jobs in Barcelona that are looking for people from the U.K/ US to fill, because they're working as customer service agents to the English or American markets. I'm not twisting things to read how I want them to be, I just know that not all "high skilled jobs" are actually high skilled. I have lived and worked in Barcelona before in high skilled industries and I can tell you for a fact, an idiot could have achieved high sales targets. The U.K lists machine operative as a highly skilled job that we are accepting visas for, they mean working in a factory pressing buttons on a 30 year old machine. The fact you assume someone wouldn't get a visa for a call centre job, especially if a company is willing to sponsor it, is just depressing. Live a little, have a little imagination. You just piss me whilst I read your words. Applying for jobs is not a fruitless strategy.


----------



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

I have made a mistake by posting on this expat forum, expats are knobs, can someone ban me please.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

> Thanks but I was just looking for some help, with maybe a little positivity.


Telling you the truth is helping, as is helping you realize that some of your assumptions are off. "Positivity" can be a bad thing if it is misleading.



> I never said IT wasn't a highly skilled job,


Well you listed it with other jobs that I infer you mean to be a category of "jobs that are called highly skilled but really aren't". You also seem to miss the point that just because "sales" is listed, that does not mean that _all_ sales jobs are in that category. 



> There are some call centre jobs in Barcelona that are looking for people from the U.K/ US to fill, ...


With visa sponsorship? Yeah, I understand that they prefer native speakers, but there are native speakers already living there. My point wasn't that there aren't jobs where they want English speakers, but that the jobs you are describing probably aren't the kinds of jobs where the place is going to hire a lawyer and invest a lot of money navigating government red tape to hire a foreigner for what is basically a minimum wage job.

I think you are underestimating how complicated that process is. From what I've seen, the majority of highly skilled jobs won't even consider visa sponsorship, because it is such a byzantine process.

Who knows, maybe now that Brexit has happened, maybe Spain's employers will realize that they can't fill the positions they have so they will petition the Spanish government to accept that "native English speakers" are highly skilled workers. Let us know if that happens, but I won't hold my breath.

Even ESL schools in Spain (which is pretty much the occupation where speaking English comes closest to "highly skilled"), most of them won't bother sponsoring people.



> I have made a mistake by posting on this expat forum, expats are knobs, can someone ban me please.


And yet, you want to become one?

I suppose one interpretation of what has happened here is, "I told them what I wanted to do and they all told me it wasn't likely to work so they're all a bunch of knobs." Another way to interpret it is, "I told them what I want to do and they volunteered their time to explain that some of what I'm talking about is very improbable and tried to point me in directions that might be more fruitful."

You also might consider that routinely people will come onto forums like these, explain how easy they think the immigration process will be and then get hurt feelings when it is explained that a lot of what they are assuming is wrong. But they keep trying to explain that they are correct, even though they haven't really done much research.

But if you are fixated on "my plan will work if I just believe..." then good luck. Seriously, I hope it works out for you.

I am certainly no expert, but I have been working at this for about 10 years now (finally have a path, will be there next year) and there are others here that are have actually been through the process and spend a lot of time talking with other expats. You may want to weigh heavily what they have to say.

---

But OK, don't take our word for it. If there are jobs out there for unskilled work that offer visa sponsorship based solely on English language skills, then please let us know. Please - there are many, many, many British, American, Canadian, Australian, etc. people looking for what you are talking about but can't find these jobs.

It doesn't matter why you think those jobs _should_ be available. The only thing that matters is if they _are_ available. But please educate us - where are they?

I can't find them on a glassdoor search.

---

Another approach would be to ask around in expat groups for people that work in these call centers. Ask if they do visa sponsorship. You can probably find these companies online and ask them directly.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Josephine01 said:


> I have made a mistake by posting on this expat forum, expats are knobs, can someone ban me please.


[/QUOTE]

Honesty none of us know how easy or difficult getting work visas are going to be for UK nationals. You are quite right to criticize us and I quite like your directness. There is a very much a I'm alright Jack flavour to some posts. Anyway I imagine that any company advertising for native English speakers are fully aware of the fact that they probably wont attract many in Spain so will obviously need to consider visas. Visa , as you say are not only , for top jobs
The UK is giving visas to people all the time and has been for years. My friend has a honey farm and now has to get EU workers so he is doing visas. He says it it just another bit of Brexit paper work that he has to do- a pain but a necessary thing. Keep trying though and remember most people here are pensioners who dont work and dont even speak Spanish so I really wouldn't accept their word as Gospel.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Josephine01 said:


> Thanks for the reply. The reason I was confused was because I have been offered a job from a large tele communications employer in Spain and they have offered me a start date in the first week of July even though they know I'm currently still in England?
> Thanks anyway though.


Possibly the concept of Brexit has passed them by...

Seven months ago a British citizen could jump on a plane & start work with minimal paperwork.


I imagine the company has never had to apply for a visa for a potential staff member, or the HR department would know the process, which is as several other members have already outlined.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Josephine01 said:


> I have made a mistake by posting on this expat forum, expats are knobs, can someone ban me please.


Seriously?

Just because we are trying to help you by giving you the correct information?

I'm sorry that it wasn't what you wanted to hear. 

I won't ban you. But feel free to stop posting.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

kaipa said:


> Honesty none of us know how easy or difficult getting work visas are going to be for UK nationals. You are quite right to criticize us and I quite like your directness. There is a very much a I'm alright Jack flavour to some posts. Anyway I imagine that any company advertising for native English speakers are fully aware of the fact that they probably wont attract many in Spain so will obviously need to consider visas. Visa , as you say are not only , for top jobs
> The UK is giving visas to people all the time and has been for years. My friend has a honey farm and now has to get EU workers so he is doing visas. He says it it just another bit of Brexit paper work that he has to do- a pain but a necessary thing. Keep trying though and remember most people here are pensioners who dont work and dont even speak Spanish so I really wouldn't accept their word as Gospel.


I couldn’t agree with you more.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kaipa said:


> Honesty none of us know how easy or difficult getting work visas are going to be for UK nationals. You are quite right to criticize us and I quite like your directness. There is a very much a I'm alright Jack flavour to some posts. Anyway I imagine that any company advertising for native English speakers are fully aware of the fact that they probably wont attract many in Spain so will obviously need to consider visas. Visa , as you say are not only , for top jobs
> The UK is giving visas to people all the time and has been for years. My friend has a honey farm and now has to get EU workers so he is doing visas. He says it it just another bit of Brexit paper work that he has to do- a pain but a necessary thing. Keep trying though and remember most people here are pensioners who dont work and dont even speak Spanish so I really wouldn't accept their word as Gospel.


The OP wanted to know if she could accept a job she has been offered, starting in the first week of July.

How is what the rest of us told her any different from what you yourself said in your initial response - which was:-

"If you are UK national you will need a work Visa before moving. If the job you apply for says they will arrange a Visa then it's fine however I would have thought a job like a call centre is unlikely to be willing to go to all that trouble although who knows. Having money unfortunately wont get you a work Visa. You might get a ( retirement) Visa but then you cant work. Only thing you can do is talk with any potential employer first to see if they will basically sponsor you."


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Josephine01 said:


> I have made a mistake by posting on this expat forum,* expats are knobs,* can someone ban me please.


Only a select few but most are O.K


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> Possibly the concept of Brexit has passed them by...
> 
> Seven months ago a British citizen could jump on a plane & start work with minimal paperwork.
> 
> ...


This was going to be my guess also. 
There is still a large amount of ignorance about the impacts of Brexit, not just amongst Brits wanting to come to Europe to work as the OP, but also amongst European employers, many of whom are as ignorant.
Nobody likes the cruel reality, and sometimes the messengers take the bullet it seems!


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

Josephine01 said:


> Thanks for the reply. The reason I was confused was because I have been offered a job from a large tele communications employer in Spain and they have offered me a start date in the first week of July even though they know I'm currently still in England?
> Thanks anyway though.


Wow, that's incredible, I missed that. Congratulations.

Think of the timeline here. You joined this forum a day ago to ask a question about how to find a job, get frustrated with people telling you your plan is unlikely, and then within hours you have a job offer from a large Spanish company? Wow, that's an amazing coincidence.

Anyway, congratulations.

Sorry, I missed this one:



> The U.K lists machine operative as a highly skilled job that we are accepting visas for, they mean working in a factory pressing buttons on a 30 year old machine.


That depends on what you mean by "machine operative". If they mean "machinist", that is a highly skilled job. I also was essentially a "machine operator" when I worked in a cleanroom and that was definitely a highly skilled job, requiring a high level of specific knowledge and constant training and certifications. But if we're going to open up the definition, technically a cash register is a machine so technically a cashier is a "machine operative", so I guess they get in too? Oh, and nearly every job involves operating a machine of some sort, so I guess that would include just about anything.

Which do you think it is? Do you think they rubber stamp it just because of the job title, or do you think they look more deeply. I also see sports professionals and entertainers listed. Do you think they rubber stamp everyone that plays football with his buddies and anyone that plays a little guitar, or do you think they look more deeply and apply standards?

You make the (afaik) fallacious assumption that because you can find a job that has a similar (or even the same) title as a skilled job, that that then must qualify to the Spanish government. I'm not aware that the Spanish policy is that they accept the job if it has the right title, regardless of what the job actually does. That would be a system horrendously ripe for abuse, and assumes that the Spanish government can't think their way through this.

They're looking for skilled jobs that can't be filled in Spain by locals. It doesn't matter how badly you want to use that, it only matters what the Spanish government will allow, and what red tape hurricane companies are willing to endure on your behalf.

But if you have your job offer, then Huzzah! Congrats! I'll be in Barcelona in


----------



## Josephine01 (Jun 21, 2021)

ksjazzguitar said:


> Wow, that's incredible, I missed that. Congratulations.
> 
> Think of the timeline here. You joined this forum a day ago to ask a question about how to find a job, get frustrated with people telling you your plan is unlikely, and then within hours you have a job offer from a large Spanish company? Wow, that's an amazing coincidence.
> 
> ...


Can you not read you stupid *******? I never asked how to find a job, I was wondering if anyone had been accepted for a visa for a similar position. Were not talking about a trip to outer space, it's a ****ing work visa. It's not the most complicated, deep and thought provoking subject you need to keep waffling on complete ****. I can see you words written on the screen, yet feel like I must be talking to an internet bot, that is just here to piss me off. Go **** yourself you ignorant ****. 
I was offered a job with a large telecommunications company, do you think I'm on a forum lying about that? You are absolutely pathetic. Lets not start talking about governments and standards, we would be here for ever. I hope you make it to Barcelona, I ****ing doubt you will, you sound like an absolute idiot.
If I were you I would stop using the word "Huzzah", you ********.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Hands up who thinks that Josephine is cut out to withstand Spanish bureaucracy? 🤣


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Josephine01 said:


> Can you not read you stupid *****? I never asked how to find a job, I was wondering if anyone had been accepted for a visa for a similar position. Were not talking about a trip to outer space, it's a **ing work visa. It's not the most complicated, deep and thought provoking subject you need to keep waffling on complete **. I can see you words written on the screen, yet feel like I must be talking to an internet bot, that is just here to piss me off. Go *** yourself you ignorant ***.
> I was offered a job with a large telecommunications company, do you think I'm on a forum lying about that? You are absolutely pathetic. Lets not start talking about governments and standards, we would be here for ever. I hope you make it to Barcelona, I ****ing doubt you will, you sound like an absolute idiot.
> If I were you I would stop using the word "Huzzah", you ******.



No need for the language. 


Well done for getting the job offer. 

The caveat is that the company expects YOU to secure a work visa. 

Did you look at the link I posted about the visas & the requirements. If you had, you would know that isn't possible. 

My British daughter, Spanish resident, has been working all over the EU for the past several years. One employer in Italy wants her back, but they KNOW that there is no way they will be able to get a visa for her, which is now a requirement, simply because they would have to do the same as any Spanish company & prove to their government that no EU citizen was available for the position. 

The job title doesn't matter. The fact that they want her back doesn't matter.

The only thing that matters is that she is no longer an EU citizen & that there are plenty of EU citizens who could fill the position. 


If you do persuade the company to apply for a visa for you, I wish you luck, genuinely.

Perhaps you'll come back & let us know how you get on. 

I'd love nothing more than to hear a success story.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I'd buy a ticket for the first encounter


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Closing this now, since the OP clearly doesn't like the factual responses.


----------

